# Latest but not last 85G beauty from Miracles



## sig

36x30x18 eurobraced. Got it today, but should wait until Friday to fill with water 

few picks for now.. starting to work on drain and overflow









*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Flexin5

cube! very nice!


----------



## J_T

Very nice! 

Not using an overflow? Or you haven't installed it yet?


----------



## rburns24

Wow. That was fast.


----------



## characinfan

Looks gorgeous already!


----------



## MadJellyCorals

Sexy stuff sig! Can't wait to see your rock scape. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## sig

MadJellyCorals said:


> Sexy stuff sig! Can't wait to see your rock scape.
> 
> PEWPEW!


waiting for my corals from you 



J_T said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Not using an overflow? Or you haven't installed it yet?


I will contact you if I need (I always remember) 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

MadJellyCorals said:


> Sexy stuff sig! Can't wait to see your rock scape.
> 
> PEWPEW!


I got very nice Ceramic Island. they guy was selling on AP

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh

You can come pick up your corals today if you like! Jt is coming over tonight. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## TypeZERO

omg i love love love the dimension. this is going to be SWEEETTTTTTT


----------



## J_T

sig said:


> I will contact you if I need (I always remember)


Didn't mean it that way! Just wondering if you had some new crazy overflow design! But of course, I can make one if you need it.

Can't wait to follow this build... You have done enough builds, that you are getting good at it!!! LOL


----------



## bluer6

Sweet tank, cant wait to see it come together


----------



## tom g

*cube*

awesome looking tank , u always surprise us with awesome perfect choices .
good luck with the new set up,u certainly dont need the luck .as your tanks are always perfect 
cheers


----------



## explor3r

OHHH Greg very nice tank but for how long..lol ..lol..lol..I thoug I was Crazy...


----------



## Taipan

J_T said:


> .....Just wondering if you had some new crazy overflow design! But of course, I can make one if you need it......


It's a new Russian design......


----------



## explor3r

Taipan said:


> It's a new Russian design......


Yes and is made with a Vodka bottle


----------



## Flazky

Holyyyyy nice tank sig. Those dimensions are nice. I love the eurobrace too. Looks so sleek.


----------



## sig

thanks guys. can not wait to fill the tank...........

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Jackson

Very nice Greg those dimensions are perfect 

Looking forward to seeing it all together


----------



## kamal

I love the dimensions on this thing! But bit small though


----------



## liz

Love the box!! Imagine it full of sticks - WOW!!!!!


----------



## 50seven

Every time I congratulate Greg for getting a new tank, I feel it's like giving baby-welcoming greetings to a rabbit.   

Good luck with the new tank, you always do such a nice job...


----------



## sig

Thanks Kevin.

This is a final tank for the several years. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Thanks Kevin.
> 
> This is a final tank for the several years.


Lol I guess you mean for several days..


----------



## bmc

IMPRESSIVE! Cant wait to see you stock it!!!


----------



## sig

Please stop asking for how much I will sell it.  This tank is not for sale. 

but just to give you ~ value for which you can get like this.
look there for 36x36x18 RIMLESS CUBES + eurobrace + holes + taxes

http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bluer6

When will we see it filled Greg??


----------



## explor3r

sig said:


> Please stop asking for how much I will sell it.  This tank is not for sale.
> 
> but just to give you ~ value for which you can get like this.
> look there for 36x36x18 RIMLESS CUBES + eurobrace + holes + taxes
> 
> http://www.miraclesaquariums.com/Miracles_Aquariums_Prices_2012.pdf


I want to be the first on line when you are ready to sell it which it will be soon
I saw the tank yesterday...a beauty


----------



## MadJellyCorals

Psh Alex I saw the tank before you and Iam already eyeing it! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## bluer6

I want it filled so I can pickup your current beautiful tank, WOO HOO!!


----------



## sig

bluer6 said:


> I want it filled so I can pickup your current beautiful tank, WOO HOO!!


Planning to switch on Sunday

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

Few images here. Got very nice ceramic island, but should add more LR to have a place for the corals.
Trying to adjust myself to LED







*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

Looks very nice, Greg. And a day early, too!


----------



## tom g

*tank*

another amazing tank .... well done love the footprint .
cheers


----------



## Jackson

Very nice Greg


----------



## altcharacter

and as always, there's GSP


----------



## sig

altcharacter said:


> and as always, there's GSP


Yes. this piece survived all tank changes 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## carmenh

Can't wait to see it all grown in...if you keep it long enough for that to happen


----------



## sig

water is clear and tanks looks nice, but frags are to small...



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## liz

Sweet looking tank Greg! They will grow!!!


----------



## thmh

I think you need more frags sig! 

PEWPEW!


----------



## sig

thmh said:


> I think you need more frags sig!
> 
> PEWPEW!


I think, I need more corals and not a frags. I will sell the tank, before frags will grow. It was tactical mistake to buy frags 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## thmh

No sig you want to buy frags so the coral can grow to your tank, looks way better that way. 

PEWPEW!


----------



## explor3r

What he needs is a bigger tank


----------



## goldfish

You want him to get in trouble with his wife AGAIN?


----------



## Taipan

goldfish said:


> You want him to get in trouble with his wife AGAIN?


He's used to it. Wife is used to it by now too


----------



## sig

No more trouble now. 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan

Amazing what a new leather couch can do.


----------



## sig

Taipan said:


> Amazing what a new leather couch can do.


you are right. it is in the future for you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bmc

haha Hey Sig just to let you know that super awesome live rock i got from you sprouted 3 green mushrooms for me...thanks for the cool hitchhikers.


----------



## sig

Finally T5s are back. Yes.....  and my Onyx clowns are beautiful guys
Got little diatom spread, but this is usual after tank swipe. It will go away in a few days, but for now changed 10G of water.

Now need to fill the tank. 






*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

Just my opinion, but I think this looks better.


----------



## sig

rburns24 said:


> Just my opinion, but I think this looks better.


of course it is, but many corals looks better under LED and I can not argue with it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## goldfish

rburns24 said:


> Just my opinion, but I think this looks better.


....wait and see until his next tank and you will say the same thing.


----------



## sig

goldfish said:


> ....wait and see until his next tank and you will say the same thing.


Here is what I told to Paul - If I would have 72" tank, I would never sell *Razor*.

2 razors on the 72 will save huge amount of money comparing to T5s and having good colors at the same time.
In my case running 6x24 is not a big difference from Razor wattage and I can be selective in my case

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24

goldfish said:


> ....wait and see until his next tank and you will say the same thing.


Not necessarily. By the time he gets his next tank, I will have some experience with LED's.(fixture should be arriving in a few days) But now I have only used T5's, so I guess I have a bias towards them.


----------



## rickcasa

Totally agree...T5s shows off fish better than any light source. Fiji purples a must though.



sig said:


> Finally T5s are back. Yes.....  and my Onyx clowns are beautiful guys
> QUOTE]


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

I am sorry to do this in advanced... but nothing beats halides for fish. If you have ever run halides than you would be raising your hand too. If you adjust LEDs to mimic "natural" light, you get close but its not quite the same.

Personally, the way reefers run T5s with so much blue makes fish look terrible. Corals look amazing no doubt as I am still experiementing with T5s and cannot argue the fact that my corals grow amazingly under T5s with great colour.



rickcasa said:


> Totally agree...T5s shows off fish better than any light source. Fiji purples a must though.
> 
> 
> 
> sig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally T5s are back. Yes.....  and my Onyx clowns are beautiful guys
> QUOTE]
Click to expand...


----------



## sig

do not worry Phil. I do not care. we here to discuss and not to be sorry...



wiseguyphil said:


> I am sorry to do this in advanced... .


 *100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## duckhams

Only 85 gallons!? Im shocked.


----------



## sig

*Few latest photos*

2.5 months old and looks like tank slowly gets the colors, but nothing to brag about. Made few changes to landscaping.

Currently have 6 BTAs in the tank and it is challenge to arrange flow which will be good for SPS and will not bother anemones. 
can not adjust my eyes to the small tank , but it is OK for now

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2144_zps6b24efdc.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2139_zpse1bc1b5a.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2106_zps2b21cad6.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2151_zps41538602.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2153_zps7c90c3ec.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2096_zps0af8f27c.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2125_zps9a37650d.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Loving the GSP, would u sell me a frag


----------



## thmh

Iam also interested in the gsp! Please sell to me! 

~Tony


----------



## sig

explor3r said:


> Loving the GSP, would u sell me a frag





thmh said:


> Iam also interested in the gsp! Please sell to me!
> 
> ~Tony


you can 

but this one is really unique. I never seen so bright green GSP 

not for sale 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig

*more anemones*

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2171_zps01630bfa.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2169_zps0c9ec487.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2166_zpsf37efae3.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2162_zpsb764717e.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s258.photobucket.com/user/Sig_1959/media/IMG_2159_zpse9e438a9.jpg.html]

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## explor3r

Looking good Greg it seems you are happy with an anemone tank Im sure thats what you always wanted


----------

